# Substrate question?



## Ska (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a compressed coconut fiber substrate but it seems to sometimes find it's way into his mouth. Usually it's just the little thin stringy fibers that get in his mouth (I just pull them out) but sometimes he gets the actual bit of substrate in his mouth (such as the little coconut pieces) I just take them out and he doesn't seem to mind what so ever but is it okay to use coconut fiber? :huh:


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes it's okay to use that substrate. It is not recommended to feed them inside their enclosures for many reasons though and one of those reasons is that they could ingest the substrate and become impacted. My monitor eats in his enclosure sometimes, and he does get coconut fibers in his mouth. I've never had a problem with it though. It's worth noting that he is very large and the temperatures are much higher than they would be in a tegu enclosure.

Edit: I did not read that properly. He just gets it in his mouth?


----------



## Ska (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, not a lot just clumps by his teeth. Also I don't feed him in the cage because I don't want him to be cage aggressive but he just ends up with it in his mouth.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

I never heard of that before, sorry. I've housed my Savannah Monitor on coconut fiber for most of his life. He only gets it in his mouth while eating in his enclosure, he's tame but his appetite is just insane. Sometimes he can get a bit much in his mouth, it was never a problem. I only fed him inside once he was larger.


----------



## Ska (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll try and get a photo of it sometime soon. Also I wish my little columbian had an appetite like that he won't eat unless I leave the room.


----------



## johnyb (Dec 3, 2012)

Ska said:


> I'll try and get a photo of it sometime soon. Also I wish my little columbian had an appetite like that he won't eat unless I leave the room.



my girl used to do the same thing!
she will now eat if its only myself and my girlfriend.. if the three dogs are around forget it.


----------



## Ska (Dec 3, 2012)

johnyb said:


> Ska said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try and get a photo of it sometime soon. Also I wish my little columbian had an appetite like that he won't eat unless I leave the room.
> ...


Lol Mine doesn't mind the dog but will only eat if he doesn't see anyone or I "cover" my face with my hands. hehe


----------



## johnyb (Dec 3, 2012)

thats too funny haha i also have had problems with my tegu eating subsrate when i feed in the enclosure. i just use a bigger dish with edges on the side now to make it harder to drop into substrate


----------



## Ska (Dec 4, 2012)

It isn't that he does it when he eats it just finds it's way into his mouth.


----------



## 5HiddenLizards (Dec 6, 2012)

Coconut fiber passes fairly well, even if a large amount is injested. Savy monitor gets crazy sometimes & in it goes!


via Tapatalk


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 6, 2012)

My baby just chews on it, and I have only fed once in my enclosed and that was the first day I had her. I think it's because of her teething but I have I other ideas


----------



## Ska (Dec 15, 2012)

This is what I mean.


----------

